# Violinist Jasper Wood



## itywltmt

Today's _Once Upon the Internet _shines the spotlight on a Canadian violinist we have yet to encounter in our blog. We have discussed British-Columbia's Corey Cerovsek, and brought attention to Manitoba's James Ehnes, but there is a third violinist of that same generation worth bringing to your attention.








Violinist Jasper Wood has established himself as one of Canada's top violinists. His "thrilling virtuosity" (The Strad) and "open luminous tones, seamless lines and impeccable technique" (Toronto Star) have charmed the ears and captured the hearts of music lovers everywhere.

Jasper was born into a musical family of six brothers and sisters in Moncton, New Brunswick, where he gave his first public performance at the age of five. Mr. Wood holds Bachelor and Master of Music degrees from the Cleveland Institute of Music. His main teachers have been David and Linda Cerone, Oleh Krysa, and Philippe Djokic.

An acclaimed competition winner, Jasper Wood has won numerous prizes and awards in the United States, Canada, and Europe. He has also been awarded both the Sylva Gelber Award and the Virginia Parker Prize, two of the most distinguished prizes awarded by the Canada Council for the Arts.

An avid supporter of new music, Wood has dedicated much of his recording time to include world premieres and to promote music that he feels deserves attention. Jasper Wood's debut album of 13 Canadian Caprices on the Analekta label was released in 1999 to much critical acclaim. Since then Wood has had a very diverse recording career which has included the music of *Ives*, *Stravinsky*, *Bartok*, *MacDonald*, *Eckhardt-Gramatte*, *Berio *and *Saint-Saens *under the Endeavour Classics, Analekta, Disques Pelleas, Centrediscs and Naxos labels. His most recent CD was released in November 2007 with pianist David Riley on the Centrediscs label and contains the violin/piano works of *Oskar Morawetz*.

Jasper Wood performs regularly with his dynamic piano trio Triple Forte (with pianist David Jalbert and cellist Yegor Dyachkov) which was formed to join the forces of Canada's top young soloists. Wood can be heard frequently on National Public Radio in the United States and CBC/SRC Radio in Canada.

Jasper is a member of the faculty of Music at the University of British Columbia in Vancouver.

Some of the tracks posted today are still found on his personal website, www.jasperwood.net, although the *Ysaye *sonata and *William Kroll*'s B_anjo and Fiddle_ are no longer available there as downloadable tracks. The radio broadcast performance of the *Grieg *sonata included here was once available on MP3.COM.

According to Mr. Wood's website, the performance of the Barber concerto is a student recording:



> [the winning performance from a] concerto competition at [the Cleveland Institute]. I chose the Barber Concerto [as it is] a great concerto, and isn't overplayed (yet).


Jasper's duo partner in these recordings is pianist David Riley, with who Wood as partnered regularly. Dr. Riley is Professor and Director of Accompanying and Chamber Music at the University of Oregon and previously worked as a vocal coach at the Manhattan School of Music. He holds degrees from the Cleveland Institute of Music and the Eastman School of Music, studying with Anne Epperson and Jean Barr respectively.

Enjoy!

*Samuel BARBER (1910-1981)*
Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Cleveland Institute of Music Orchestra
Carl Topilow, conductor

*William KROLL (1901-1980)*
_Banjo and Fiddle_, for violin and piano (1945)
With David Riley, piano

*Edvard GRIEG (1843-1907)*
Violin Sonata No. 3 in C Minor, op. 45
With David Riley, piano

*Tomaso Antonio VITALI (1663-1745)*
_Chaconne _in G Minor, for violin and continuo (ca. 1705-45)
With David Riley, piano

*Eugene YSAŸE (1858-1931)*
Sonata for Violin Solo No. 4 in E Minor, op. 27, no. 4

Downloaded from MP3.COM and http://www.jasperwood.net/

Internet Archve URL: https://archive.org/details/108Chaconne

*May 23, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Sibekius & Prokofiev: Symphonies no. 5" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more May 23 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

